#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [軟體] 免費繪圖軟體~GIMP

## 獠也

無聊翻翻Computer雜誌挖到的~
聽說是個可以媲美PS的繪圖軟體~
功能之強大讓GIMP這套軟體有.....
免費的Photoshop之稱!!!
而且介面還是中文!!!(據說還可用PS的外掛...)

GIMP是GNU Image Manipulation Program （GNU圖像處理程序）的縮寫，是一款跨平台的圖像處理軟體，可以在GNU/Linux、MS Windows、Mac OS X等平台下運行，能夠實現多種圖像處理方面的要求，包括照片潤飾、圖像合成和創建圖像。GIMP遵循GNU GPL發布，是自由軟體。

被認為是Photoshop的替代品，但是因為版權原因無法支持彩通。

或許因為Photoshop的存在，被當作「高不成，低不就」的軟體。 對Windows用戶而言，操作較為不適，和Microsoft Windows偏弱的窗口管理器有關。
功能特色
通過工具，可以使用絕大部分的Photoshop外掛程式（可能要動用WINE） 
有各式各樣的工具，包括刷子、鉛筆、噴霧器、克隆等工具，並可對刷子、模式等進行定製 
變化工具包括旋轉、縮放、切片和翻轉 
對所有繪圖工具都使用次像素取樣，因而能產生高品質的反鋸齒效果 
選擇工具包括矩形、橢圓、自由、模糊、貝茲曲線（B

----------


## Alexander

> 有用PS的大大可以告訴我兩者的差異嗎??


Different:3D.Windows."eraser"[""=with wacom's Pen]
<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iSQIXADNScU&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iSQIXADNScU&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>

----------


## 呆虎鯨

這個好棒ＯＷＯ！
　　Photoshop其實我有，只是完全不會用（喂）
　　目前呆鯨在玩的都是SmoothDarw(冷到沒人知道的)

　　既然有新玩具軟體，呆鯨就先謝謝載下來玩看看了ˇ

　　這順便給想入手電繪又懶的去找的獸友們一個好的開始ˇ
　　因為我也是這樣ＸＤ

----------


## 獠也

TO  a297345

謝謝大大提供影片分享!!!

TO  呆虎鯨



> 目前呆鯨在玩的都是SmoothDarw(冷到沒人知道的)


嗯........
我真的也不知道耶......
祝你玩的愉快!!!

----------


## Cosmo

好難喔...
弄了那麼久
某亞還是學不起來QQ

誰可以教一下某亞(泣)

----------


## Alexander

> 好難喔...
> 弄了那麼久
> 某亞還是學不起來QQ
> 
> 誰可以教一下某亞(泣)


I don't know what effect or something else you want to learn.
So....Start with special effect like......Light sabers!
<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oa0ELCEosGI&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oa0ELCEosGI&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>
The Video by micahmatt
____________________________________
Lightning!
<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e6doh3-ot64&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e6doh3-ot64&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>
The Video by Enselic

----------


## 小雪

怎麼辦....

幾乎都是亂碼耶

我的字都是好多個圓圈圈這樣


不知道要怎麼解決呢?

----------


## Alexander

> 怎麼辦....
> 
> 幾乎都是亂碼耶
> 
> 我的字都是好多個圓圈圈這樣
> 
> 
> 不知道要怎麼解決呢?


Maybe is  "simplified Chinese".
In Taiwanese Computer you need "AppLocale"

在執行非 Unicode 應用程式的時候，可以模擬特定的地區語言，使其中的文字得以正常顯示。
相關教學
安裝步驟

   1. 執行安裝程式。
   2. 一路下一步到最後，不需特別更動任何設定。

使用方法

   1. 執行 AppLocale，用它來開啟目標程式。
   2. 選擇正確的語言，即可模擬該語言環境來執行程式。

Download:http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...playLang=zh-tw 

Or...... try English. :3

----------


## 獠也

嗯......
謝謝a297345大大對大家的解答~
我家用起來是沒問題的....
所以我也不知該怎麼回答阿.....

----------


## 小雪

我用了a297345您的用法了

可是問題還是一樣

還是都是亂碼

等下午回來我拍些圖片給大家看一下是怎麼回事好了

----------


## 雲紋

這個軟體很多論壇都在推，
猜測原因大該是因為完全免費吧。
不過對於用慣PS的人來說要習慣很不容易= =

在下是認為這個軟體可以做為小畫家和PS的過渡期使用。
畢竟一套幾千塊的PS並不是人人買的起= ="






> 執行 AppLocale，用它來開啟目標程式。


APP要注意噢。
因為在下的使用經驗是到最後有可能會把整台電腦都變亂碼......
噢噢在下是英文白癡...最後只好忍痛移除(泣





> 我的字都是好多個圓圈圈這樣


可能是用到簡體中文還是其他的語言了...
總之就是電腦裡沒有的字型
EX.日文、簡中、....etc.

----------

